# GW goes cheap at games day 2009 (both ways)



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Good news and bad news. Games Day tickets are now $25, but now you have to purchase the Games Day Miniature separately. So here's the linky, what are your thoughts? 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...tId=&categoryId=&pIndex=0&aId=3400006&start=1

I am very very unhappy to this news. This means no Games Day at L.A., so that means no more Games Day for me!  This really should go to Pointless Griping, but man, I am so pissed off! How am I going to Games Day at Chicago or Baltimore?!!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

That sucks about GD LA, though as I attend the Chicago GD I'm not terribly disappointed. At first, I didn't like making the mini seperate, but then I realized that I never end up using the GD mini anyway, and fifteen dollars off admission while making the mini optional is nice actually.


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

Makes alot of sense. I've been saying that alot about GW recently. What's going on?


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Well I think this is a bit interesting really. It's cheaper, yet you have to pay for the model seperatly. I think it's more of an option thing for some players. I mean a mini's a mini, but I wouldn't want a mini that I don't have a use for. I mean, it's not special and rare or anything, because everyone who (used) to go there has one already! 

Plus, the 2009 mini doesn't look that awesome either... http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=23161 

I personally would rather play the lesser amount then buy the ticket and that thing. Just my opinion anyways :grin:.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it is a good idea actually, I am all for cheaper options on GW things. Can't really comment on GD LA as I have no idea what the circumstances are for the cancellation. Plus presumably they will be happy for people to buy multiple minis for $15 a pop, so I can't see any reason to dislike that part of the announcement.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

does that mean no gd in the UK ?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Steel Nathan said:


> Well I think this is a bit interesting really. It's cheaper, yet you have to pay for the model seperatly. I think it's more of an option thing for some players. I mean a mini's a mini, but I wouldn't want a mini that I don't have a use for. I mean, _it's not special and rare or anything, _because everyone who (used) to go there has one already!
> 
> 
> > Most GD minis I have seen sell for 45-60+ dollar man, the fact they are doing it like this means they will be rarer now *woot*. Yes the GS minis are rare.
> ...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

dlakertor said:


> no gd in britain either :angry:


There is a GamesDay in Britain. Unless I'm misunderstanding you?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Vaz said:


> There is a GamesDay in Britain. Unless I'm misunderstanding you?


i found this on the U.S. website, so don't worry, there's still the U.K. Games Day


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

A good idea I think. Giving people more options is always nice. I wouldn't use the mini, but might get it as a keepsake.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Cheaper entry = win. Option to buy special mini = win. Purchase said seperate mini and Ebay the thing for 2-3 times what you pay for it = win. 


Holy crap... a win, win, win. I think that might be a first.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

This is definitely the better option for GW to choose. It means there will most likely be a rise in interest in GamesDay once more because a lot of people before would have been put off by the price and the model.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

This is how it used to be in the UK when I first started going years ago, and I agree with the folks here that in general its actually for the better. They always have shed loads of the Games Day fig at the shows anyway so folks can just buy them at the event. Saves on them mailing it out as well.

As a bonus I'm not 100% I'll be getting the figure either, so if this is the same for us folks in the UK I won't be complaining.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

its good GW are going back this way, hopefully it will extend to the UK GD's too, I don't like being forced to pay more money for a model I may not want, and the 09 model is surely one I never ever want


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

gwmaniac said:


> i found this on the U.S. website, so don't worry, there's still the U.K. Games Day


phew! :mrgreen: I think ill buy the figure, just to paint it though. Or possibly sell it. :so_happy: I tend to buy chaos figures and test paints on them. Even when it screws them up :grin:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It does suck that there will be no GW LA but back when they first started having GD's in the States they were only in Baltimore where the HQ is. Also the GD for LA is in August and they say the list isn't final so it may come back. I like that the entry and the mini are seperate this way I don't have to pay for a mini I don't want in the first place and it will only end up on Ebay.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I found the reason for the cancellation of L.A. GD:

We have also decided that we will not be hosting a Los Angeles Games Day this year. This was a very difficult decision for us and we want to be very clear and open about our reasons. Simply stated, based on current plans, the Los Angeles metro is about to go through a growth spurt in new Hobby Centers and, in hand with that, so will its Hobby Community base. This is something to celebrate! In support of this effort, we are going to prioritize and invest our resources into Community Events, Club efforts and Hobby Centers, and return with Games Day next year, in a very big way.

From the Gw community website


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Gwmaniac -- thanks for posting the explanation for no L.A. Games Day!

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Tau2007 said:


> Gwmaniac -- thanks for posting the explanation for no L.A. Games Day!
> 
> Cheers,
> Tau2007


No problem, the news of new stores soothed my anger a bit, but still, no GD is a disappointment. I was expecting to use the GD store to start an army because of the bargains they got, but I guess I gotta wait til next year.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

That really sucks, no games day LA!!!:angry:


----------



## Shadowvast (Jun 11, 2008)

GD LA will return, have no fear there. I think they are doing well to have them at all this year given the financial climate. Let's cut them some slack guys, they still provide our gaming fix after all.....:victory:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Shadowvast said:


> GD LA will return, have no fear there. I think they are doing well to have them at all this year given the financial climate. Let's cut them some slack guys, they still provide our gaming fix after all.....:victory:


It says that GD LA will return in 2010 and they're canceling 2009 cuz they're focusing all the money they're spending on a bunch of new stores and special events. Special events=freebies=equivalent of GD!


----------



## Here4Vassal (Feb 26, 2008)

Matey - I do understand it sucks to not have a GD close to you...but...

Sadly I cant really sympathize. Your handle is GWmaniac, yet im the one that flies 10,000miles for tournies.

Start saving and take a weekend out from where you are. Its still in the same country. 

I'll be travelling from Japan (again) to take part in this tourney.

I've done Tokyo (from Osaka), Adepticon (from Japan) and UK GT (from Japan). 

No excuses if you're a die hard


----------



## whatwhat (Oct 7, 2008)

As I remember the only reason GW included the model in the ticket price was because people were slipping staff members tips to buy more than one model. I guess they will have some check on tht now.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

whatwhat said:


> As I remember the only reason GW included the model in the ticket price was because people were slipping staff members tips to buy more than one model. I guess they will have some check on tht now.


there current check on it now is letting people buy one at games day as well as the tickets. 

Not having one in LA is bad but given they are going to be saving the money to increase the hobby stores and support for the RTs can't really complain about it much.


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

They gave GD Atlanta the axe last year. Was all set to go and found out a month prior that it wasn't happening. Still no word on if Atlanta GD will come back or not. Luckily, Baltimore is still close enough to drive to. Since I now need to drive 800 some odd miles to get there, I'll be glad to save on what I can. Granted, I don't have to fly half way cross the planet to go to a GD, so I can't complain too much I guess.


----------



## whatwhat (Oct 7, 2008)

whatwhat said:


> As I remember the only reason GW included the model in the ticket price was because people were slipping staff members tips to buy more than one model. I guess they will have some check on tht now.





JokerGod said:


> there current check on it now is letting people buy one at games day as well as the tickets.


Huh?

I meant they always used to do the tickets and models seperately but stopped it because people were slipping cash in staff members' hands to give them more than 1 model.

I don't know what the check on it will be now they are seperate again.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

My friend who works at my local GW told me you can only get them in the stores. They won't be avalible at GD. You either by your ticket at the store and buy the mini there to or you don't get one. I guess if you order your tickets on-line they mail it to you.


----------



## AgentX (Mar 3, 2009)

I like the change. Well the part about a mini as a seperate charge. Sucks about no LA though...


----------

